# IUI and intralipids



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi just wondering if anyone has had intralipids with IUI and, if so, when you would have it? He's differing stories with IVF about havingit before, during and after transfer.xx


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Missmayhem

Sorry I can't help, I've only had Intrallipids once pregnant, discovered immune issues after 3 rounds of iui's so can't advise, but maybe worth posting the question on the immune issues board too.

Good luck
Rx


----------



## Saska (Nov 9, 2014)

I haven't had it with IUI but I have had it with IVF. If I was you, I would push for it. I  think it can definitely make a difference


----------

